# Omega 3’s and treating depression



## GearPro

Interesting article, especially since we have been discussing omega 3’s from walnut oil in another thread. 

https://www.inverse.com/article/59177-do-supplements-help-depression


----------



## striffe

Good find. I try to take in a lot of omega 3 through my diet and supplements.


----------



## Victory

What omega 3 products and dose do you guys take? I may up my intake to 9g per day (3g x 3).


----------



## AGGRO

Victory said:


> What omega 3 products and dose do you guys take? I may up my intake to 9g per day (3g x 3).



I prefer getting a bottle of oil when using higher doses. I have used a few brands. Now Foods is good as the price is decent and quality should always be high. They do a lemon flavored product that is good.


----------



## SURGE

I use 6g fish oil daily but also eat plenty of oily fish. I am a big fan of salmon and try to have that most days.


----------

